# PC Bild ----> Fernseher



## soul710 (18. Oktober 2002)

Wie krieg ich mein PC Bild auf den Fernseher ? Ich hab mir ein Kabel gekauft, das hat auf der einen Seite ein Scart Stecker, der in den Fernseher kommt, und auf der anderen Seite einen SVideo Stecker, der kommt in den SVidoe ausgang meiner Grafikkarte (GeForce 4, der Stecker sieht so ähnlich aus wie ein PS2 Stecker). Audio ist mal unwichtig. Dann hab ich mir das Programm TVTool 6.8 runtergeladen, um mein PC Bild auf den Fernseher zu zaubern. Leider krieg ichs absolut net hin. Wenn ich auf TV Mode geh, ändert er erstmal die Bildschirmauflösung auf dem PC (hab auf Dual Mode gestellt), und wenn ich auf F2 drück um den TV Mode abzuschalten geht der Monitor aus und nicht mehr an (---> Neustart). 

Auf dem Fernseher tut sich gar nix (egal welchen AV Kanal ich nehm). 

Kann mir wer sagen was ich falsch mache ? Ich hab das Kabel extra bestellt, das ist ein PC ---> Fernseher Kabel, mit Datenstrom von PC ---> Fernseher. 

*help*


----------



## goela (19. Oktober 2002)

Suspekt, suspekt!!!
Das einzige was mir gerade so einfällt sind drei Dinge!

1. Musst Du vielleicht explizit den SVHS-Ausgang wählen?
2. Das Kabel ist aber schon für TV-Out (gibt nähmlich unterschiede: Scartadapter können beispielsweise zwischen in und Out umgeschaltet werden)
3. Treiber für Videokarte nicht der neuste? Denn..


> wenn ich auf F2 drück um den TV Mode abzuschalten geht der Monitor aus und nicht mehr an


sieht fast so danach aus!!!


----------



## Paule (19. Oktober 2002)

hmm , also normaler weise geht das doch mit den normalen detonator treibern von nvidia mit dem videoausgang. also ich  hatte damit keine probleme...ein extra program brauchte ich nich


----------



## soul710 (19. Oktober 2002)

Ja, das Problem is nur, ich muss doch der Graka irgendwie sagen dass sie auch auf TV Out outputten soll, oder ? Beim Deto ist zwar nView dabei, da hab ich aber keine Möglichkeit einzustellen dass er jetzt auf TV ausgibt. Das Programm hab ich nur weil ich dachte damit kann mans einstellen


----------



## Eyewitness (21. Oktober 2002)

nVidia Tools herunterladen, installieren. Dann die Auflösung auf 800x600 umstellen, weil mehr schafft TV ned. Dann über die Bildschirmeigenschaften bei nView "Clone" auswählen und es sollte funktionieren. Unter Umständen noch den richtigen Ausgang spezifizieren und nach Bedard die TV Einstellungen noch korrigieren, weil das Bild verschoben ist.

Eigentlich sollte es mit den nVidia Tools kein Problem sein, weil die Bedienung ziemlich simpel ist. Wenn das nicht klappt, hab ich derzeit auch keine weitere Idee...


----------

